# Pre-Emergent Options and Differences



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Curious the difference between:

1) Indaziflam or Penoxsulam (prevents broad and grassy weeds for up to 6 months as mentioned on the "Bayer 3-in-1 Weed & Feed for Southern Lawns"). Is this even true, lol ?

2) Pendamethalin

3) Pennant Magnum

4) Prodiamine

5) Dithiopyr

Mostly curious about the top 3. Thanks.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Easier way to understand all this 
https://youtu.be/NVS8jTiWFo8


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Thanks @CenlaLowell . Yeah, that guy really seems to know his stuff. Like how he goes into detail about various topics rather than just surface level information. However have not seen this video before so will check it out as soon as possible.


----------



## kb02gt (Aug 23, 2019)

Just finished watching. Was like music to my ears (=

At 14:10 in the video he says they were able to shut Bermuda grass down with Atrazine. Had to watch a few parts over and over again , especially that one.

Again, great video :thumbup:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

kb02gt said:


> Just finished watching. Was like music to my ears (=
> 
> At 14:10 in the video he says they were able to shut Bermuda grass down with Atrazine. Had to watch a few parts over and over again , especially that one.
> 
> Again, great video :thumbup:


Never tried just atrazine to see the effects of it alone. Always paired Ethofumesate+atrazine


----------

